# hi



## Jose93 (May 29, 2009)

hi im hugo from miami im 15 and right now i have a adult female S. Centralis a baby orchid and a Mystery Mantis i got from rebecca


----------



## ismart (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 29, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## bassist (May 29, 2009)

Welcome from California


----------



## Jose93 (May 29, 2009)

a little bit off topic but i need help i have a baby mantis and theres no fruit flies at petco wat do i do? i thought they would have some right now but they said their all dead


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

You can order some from rebecca she also has supplys to start culturing your own fruit flys.

Welcome to the forum from just north of you (palm beach area).


----------



## revmdn (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Wellcom from Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (May 30, 2009)

theres nothing you can do as a last minute resort, i think if you put a piece of banana in a container with a small entry hole you can get fruit flys in about 1 day(make sure its in a shaded area). by the way, HELLO im doug from cali


----------



## Katnapper (May 30, 2009)

Hello Hugo! And welcome to the forum... nice to have you here.  

Lots of places on the Internet (including MantisPlace) sell fruit flies, and will ship to you. Otherwise, you can make a fruit fly trap like Doug suggested... or you can take an aquarium net or whatever you have and sweep the grass, weeds, bushes, etc. and see what you can rustle up.

Remember... It's always a good idea before buying mantids, to line up and acquire your feeders first (or maybe have them shipped with the mantids like MantisPlace will do).

If your nymphs are big enough to eat house flies, you may be able to either catch some of those... or see if you have a fishing/bait shop nearby that sells spikes (maggots... that will turn into flies).

Best of luck to you. I hope you get some feeders soon!


----------



## Jose93 (May 30, 2009)

i know its cuz i didnt think the second mantis would be soo small i got houseflies for my orchid but i'll put some fruit outside hope it works and thanks for the help


----------



## Kaddock (May 30, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## mantidian (May 31, 2009)

Try making your own culture! btw welcome from Singapore!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 31, 2009)

Welcome, I'm late! from OHIO!


----------

